# Anyone been to LBI surf this year yet?



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

I would read reports of fish and everytime time last year I would miss the "Blitz" or fish bites completely.

I have read reports of big Blues being caught. I happen to love Blue Fish. Has anyone caught any at LBI? I would like to go there this weekend. Thank you.

Sam


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

This is the best time to give it a shot. I hear folks from Sandy Hook to IBSP have sore arms pulling them in.


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

I need to get my arms sore too!! LOL!  My luck I'll probably get there a day early or the day too late of the "Blitz"!! LOL

I'll see if I can get out there this weekend.

Sam


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Good luck if you do make it out. In the past, when the choppers are around, I haven't gotten the skunk yet. Just throw out some bunker and popper or metal and have a blast.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

If your read about a blitz it is over and done with. I feel your pain though as I seem to miss them all myself. Good luck, I may head down to SJ for an all nighter tomorrow evening.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Even though the blitz may be over, I still think you can score some nice fish. I have caught them at the hook in the past and never got into any blitz, but I still managed some nice blues. It's not over by any means..

Here is a report from another site. This is yesterday's report:



> My my pop jjnosal and I put some time in today at a couple spots on LBI. Only blues in the 3-5 lb range hit the beach and the old man was high hook (it happens once in while). Wind was not bad until 11 AM and even after that it was fishable. Water was pretty clean despite very high tides yesterday and the NE earlier in the week. Fished last 1.5 hour of incoming and most of the falling tide. Started out well with all the bait rods getting harrassed early. Got one blue on a bucktail on the third cast and my father had a 5 lb blue within 15 minutes of setting up. He lost a decent bass on clam that came off in the wash. We had a couple knocked down on clam but no dice. The rest of the day was blue here blue there on bunker. Enough to keep it interesting. Wrong day, maybe, but it looks ready to go. Birds, bunker offshore all morning.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

TunaFish said:


> Even though the blitz may be over, I still think you can score some nice fish. I have caught them at the hook in the past and never got into any blitz, but I still managed some nice blues. It's not over by any means..
> 
> Here is a report from another site. This is yesterday's report:


I agree, I was only talking about the blitz itself. There are some nice fish to be had, in many different areas!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I'm with you on that one. What I wouldn't do to get into one of those blitz. But at least this is one of the best times to hit the Jersey shore.


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

Current Report:

My buddies had skipped work today and are fishing now at the LIB Jetty. They got there at 9:00AM....Nothing yet! The water level is low and flat. I'll keep everyone posted.....Last Sunday they killed the Blues on Spoons.

Sam


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

Results:

My buddies said they got one keep Striper on Bunker and now their arms are sore from fighting the Monster Blues...

The Blues came into the jetty @ noon and it was non-stop action!!!! All Blues caught on Spoons!!!

Wish I had skipped work too!!!

Sam


----------

